# Trouble with Singer Stylist 534



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, got the machine back from the repair shop. All new gears, new timing. Fine. Went to make a buttonhole, using the buttonhole feature on the stitch length dial, Step 1--right side, did fine, Step 2--bottom bar tack, great Step 3, left side, the fabric is not feeding and the stitches are just bunching up on one spot. 

DH took it back to the shop today, I had to go somewhere today and I sent a detailed note. The old guy who knows what is what was not there, the young guy fiddled with the machine, there was no swatch where he verified it worked and told DH to make a buttonhole I had to use the buttonhole feature on the dial. DUH! :shocked:

I am calling them tomorrow, cause I got the job sewing for Premier Prints and will NEED this machine by next week but, can anyone help me troubleshoot here. I tried sewing a simple zig zag stitch and back stitching and it appears that the machine is not functioning at all to back stitch with zig zag. It does back stitch when straight stitching. So frustrated! gre:This is why I like the really old machines!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is what DH has, and he loves that machine. I'll pull out the manual and see what it says. 

There is a stitch denisity adjustments, and it sounds like it's not right. This will adjust the length of stitches going backwards (your problem).

The push button in the middle of the button hole setting will turn, and it should adjust the length of stitches on the back side. 

It also says that when done, put back into neutral position or it will mess up regular back stitching - so it sounds like yours is NOT in neutral position to begin with.



Send me a PM - and I'll send you a pdf copy of the manual if you don't have one.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Took it back to the repair shop yesterday. It had quit even doing a regular zig zag stitch. This time, I put a test swatch on it showing the problem and explained it in depth. Hope they can fix it, I have already put about $100 in it for the last shop visit when they installed the new gears.I also found a complete original attachment set in the original box and the extension table for it so I have enough $$ in it that there is no going back now. In the meantime, I purchased a Brother XL 3750 new, to tide me over until the Singer gets fixed. I don't expect the Brother to last very long but, hopefully it won't take long for the shop to fix the Singer.


----------

